# Old breakers: worth selling, or better fit for a dumpster?



## chicken steve

check the back of the trade rags , lots of dealers to call

....and what's so bad about sheep in MN ....?



~CS~


----------



## Big John

Lots of liability involved in selling old breakers. Only people I'd consider selling them to are folks who do reconditioning, no way would I sell to the end-user. Unfortunately, not many places are gonna waste time with small branch breakers.


----------



## Briancraig81

The FPE breakers might fetch some money if their in decent shape. Back in 1998 I was seventeen and had been doing electrical work for only a few months. One weekend I was helping a family friend clean out an old shed that his father had stored some stuff in. His Dad was a Masonry contractor but way in the back there was a case of 2 pole 30a FPE breakers. He said here Brian, you've just started doing electrical work, maybe you can use these. I took em' home and showed them to my father and said, "You know I've been told these panels were a fire hazard and we try to encourage people to change them out at work when we come across them". Do you think you could list them on Ebay for me? My Dad did just that and it brought me the easiest $500 I've ever made so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc

I left a pile outside at the curb today hoping some Peter D type of guy will come along and pick them up. Old GE and Zinsco 200 amp mains, a sh*tload of 15, 20 old murray breakers and other outdated stuff I can't see myself reinstalling.


----------



## mnelectrician

Shockdoc said:


> I left a pile outside at the curb today hoping some Peter D type of guy will come along and pick them up. Old GE and Zinsco 200 amp mains, a sh*tload of 15, 20 old murray breakers and other outdated stuff I can't see myself reinstalling.


You can list them in the free section on Craigslist too. I think a lot of people get rid of stuff they don't want on there.


----------



## Zog

SHEEPareBAD said:


> I've looked on eBay and they're all selling for decent money


Correction, they are listed on ebay for decent money, no one is buying them. 



SHEEPareBAD said:


> , but I have hundreds and don't want to sell them individually. Does anyone know of parts houses or sellers that like to buy this stuff in bulk?
> 
> Here's what I have so far, and we're about 25% finished with the project:
> Square d-
> fa-36015
> Fy-14020 (various a,b,c)
> 
> Fpe
> Nef style ( 1p20a, 1p30a, 3p20a, 2p30a)
> Nb1 style (1p20a, 2p20a, 3p60a, 2p50a, 1p15a)


The only people that will sell those are the ones with the ability to test them first, too much liability selling a used breaker if you don't even know if it still works. 

No one is going to spend the time it takes to properly test a $10 breaker.


----------



## Shockdoc

mnelectrician said:


> You can list them in the free section on Craigslist too. I think a lot of people get rid of stuff they don't want on there.


Peter D was here last night , all the breakers are gone. I left some salt water flood breakers in the mix, hopefully that will bring some fire damage consulting my way and some work work to the community table.


----------



## Dave Dawson

Call Dan Lukow in L.A. He specializes in old breakers


----------

